# Hifonics Saturn Gen X amp



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

My listing:
Hifonics Saturn amplifier GEN X, old school, zed audio | eBay

If sold out of ebay, I will include a few distribution blocks along with the sale.

Pic: Photo: P1020805 | FS on CCAB album | Popof | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## Speedy2222 (Apr 4, 2009)

that's badass, what are the blades on the back? some sort of filter?


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

depending on the way you place the cards, the amplifier will operate in stereo/bridged mode or p.o.s. mode (you can combine all 4 channels and make 1 big channel).


----------



## guitarkirb (Jul 19, 2010)

I have the Goliath GenX amp in my car now. Bulletproof and it sounds great!

Brian


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

No zed love, shoot some offer, not being used and that's a shame!!


----------



## ravemeister (Nov 5, 2007)

Sold, thank you.


----------

